# Joining in with Eurocamp



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Our offspring and their offspring want us to join with them at a Eurocamp site next June. (We think it's because they want babysitters). 

Anyway, we were toying with a trip over there next year so why not? We can always beetle off if feeling overused as they will be tied down and we have the van.

The site in thought is du Jard, Le Tranche sur mer in the Vendee region.

Anyone been there or even used one of these sites or tied in with a standard Eurocamp holiday?


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Not been to this particular site but we used Eurocamp Independent (the division that deals with those bringing their own vehicles as opposed to renting statics) quite a bit for French holidays when we were tuggers.

The sites they use tend to be very large "all singing and dancing" ones, typically with very good facilities - restaurants, swimming pools etc. Of course, the sites are at the upper end of the price range (even if you are not paying the premiums for the support and organization Eurocamp offer). 

Have experienced no significant problems with this company but now it's just us without the kids, we won't be paying the premium for the security their taking responsibility for organising the holiday gives.

Jon


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I've been on 2 Eurocamp site's in recent years and found them OK.

The site's were Mason-Laffitte near Paris and Castell Montgri near Estarti, Costa Brava.

They are for families with children and therefore pretty lively.

Statics and camping were in different area's of the parc's but the leisure facilities are open to all.


Pete 8)


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi daughter's just finished a summer job with Eurocamp at Bonne Asne Plage near La Palmyre, which is owned by Sible. We didn't stay there as they were full but visited a few times, bit like a French version of Haven but without the drunks (except for the English couriers like my daughter) :lol: 

Lots for the kids to do during the day, not so organised in the evening, just sitting around in the bar/restaurant relaxing.

Olley


----------



## 107349 (Sep 30, 2007)

Not been to the site but the town was good with quite a bit to do and good for the sprogs. Why not stay on a near by site (cheaper) and choose when you do grandparent duties and choose when you can have some you time? I think the Eurocamp site is one of the smaller ones but this is only from memory.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

OK Thanks one and all. We realise what sort of site it will be and we don't mind the GP duties at all. 

Ref cost, I suppose we could find the site independently and just book it as a tourer, as we did that this year in Italy where companies like Canvas Hols etc had their allotted areas.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi ya

We went to Camping Du Jard about 15 years ago, it was then a very clean site, not too large, with a strict frenchman in charge. It had a lot of mice at that time.

There was a busy road to cross to get to the beach which was a long stretch of sand, but a good beach, also if you go towards La Tranche there was a lovely inlet of water for young children to play in and is really good for windsurfers.

As I say 15 years ago it was a quite site, but cant vouch for it now, although you could look on the eurocamp site.

Pat

Looked on the internet a little bit bigger than I think this is the link to the site http://www.campingdujard.fr/gb.html

hope it works
Pat


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Was there way back in the 80's when we referred to it as Stalag Luft 7. Hopefully the kommandant has changed now.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi

Check if the site is registered with ACSI and if so sign up (£12) ie buy the guides from Vicarious Books or probably outdoorbits sell them too. As you are going away from main season (check dates involved) you could be lucky and get greatly reduced rates.

Ruth


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Been there done that and got the scars to prove it! Last year spent a fortnight at Camping Bel, a Eurocamp site in Tranche sur la Mer last July. 

First thing are you risk averse? I ask because you can save a considerable amount of money. My daughter had booked a chalet for her + husband + 3 kids under 3. We were to be on call as grandparent back up. My daughter had just had a serious operation and help was necessary. 

She booked the chalet about 4 months in advance and made inquiries about a pitch for us in the MH. 32euro a night!!! We were to stay for a fortnight. I wasn’t too bothered as son in law has a bob or two and was helping out.

Over the next 2 months we were chivvied continually to confirm and pay up front in sterling which we eventually did. The chalet was already paid for.

When we got there we found that there were quite a few vacant pitches within a hundred yards of my daughter. That there was quite a turnover in both pitches and chalets. People seemingly using it as a journey break on the way to other Eurocamps further south so if there hadn’t been one the first night there would have been a pitch nearby on the second night. 

That Eurocamp itself did not actually own the campsite and that wait for it, overnight pitch fee on a turn up basis was 20euro with discounts for a fortnight.

Long and short of it was that by booking and paying here it cost us nearly TWICE AS MUCH.

Site itself was very pleasant with friendly staff and geared very much to the pre-teens. It was within walking distance to a number of good beaches and town centre. Only complaint was a plague of ladybirds for 3-4 days.

Dick


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

er, Ruth & Dick, that query was back in 2008!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

:lol: so am I it would seem :lol: 

Dick


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

That's what comes of searching the archives...still you never know, someone might ask the question again in a minute! :lol:


----------

